# Εγώ να πω ντάμι και συ βρες την πόρτα



## Theseus (Mar 11, 2018)

Στο λήμμα 'Ντάμι' έχει το λεξικό periergos.gr αυτό το απόσπασμα:-

"Ντάμι είναι ένας πρόχειρος αγροτικός οικίσκος στα χωράφια. Είναι και ο στάβλος, πλάι στο σπίτι. Γενικά, ένα πρόχειρο κτίσμα που δεν είναι για κανονική διανομή. Από το τουρκικό dam, που θα πει καλύβα, στάβλος αλλά και στέγη. Είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται πολύ στη Λέσβο και τη βρίσκουμε και σε πολλούς μυτιληνιούς συγγραφείς, αλλά και σε τοπωνύμια. Στα ντάμια διανυκτέρευαν οι οικογένειες όταν γινόταν το μάζεμα της ελιάς.
Ωστόσο, δεν είναι αποκλειστικώς λέξη του λεσβιακού λεξιλογίου. Τη βρίσκουμε επίσης συχνά στην Καρδίτσα - μεταξύ άλλων, ο Νικόλαος Πλαστήρας λένε ότι είδε το φως μέσα σε ντάμι. Και στη συλλογή του, ο Ν. Πολίτης καταγράφει στην περιοχή της Βάρνας την παροιμία «*Εγώ να πω ντάμι και συ βρες την πόρτα*», δηλαδή ότι ο φρόνιμος πρέπει να καταλαβαίνει κι έναν σκέτο υπαινιγμό.
Η λέξη, μόνο στον Πάπυρο. Ο Γιώργος Ιωάννου, περιγράφοντας την περιπέτεια του με τα νοσοκομεία στα Πολλαπλά κατάγματα, αποκαλεί «πλακόστρωτο ντάμι» το κτίριο που στεγάζει το Ακτινολογικό τμήμα. Στο σχολικό βιβλίο της Β' Γυμνασίου υπάρχει απόσπασμα από τα Ματωμένα χώματα της Διδώς Σωτηρίου, όπου στη λέξη ντάμι δίνεται η επεξήγηση «ζυγαριά», αλλά, φυσικά, είναι ο στάβλος!​ 
Τι σημαίνει ακριβώς η παροιμία αυτή; Την εξήγηση καταλαβαίνω αρκετά καλά μα τη γραμματική του 'εγώ να πω' δε κατάλαβα.

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε αυτή τη λέξη με τα συμφραζόμενά της:-

Σύκου βρε Κατίγκου τσι άψι του φανάρ'
Να πάμι γύρου γύρου πακι έβρουμι του μ’ λαρ

Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ
Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ

Πας τουν ανεμόμλου γύριζι του μ’ λαρ
Όλη μέρα γύριζε *λαγός* μη του φανάρ'/all day long a hare was going round with the lantern??

Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ
Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ

Μες του *ντάμ* του είχα τσι έτρουγι χουρτάρ
Τσι ήταν τσι του κλέψαν τσι αφήκαν του σαμάρ

Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ
Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ

Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ
Του μ’ λαρ του μ’ λαρ δε πάγου στου Πλουμάρ


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2018)

Αυτο το κείμενο είναι δικό μου, από το βιβλίο μου Λέξεις που χάνονται.

Το "εγώ να πω" σημαίνει: Αν εγω πω "ντάμι", αυτό πρέπει να σου αρκεί για να βρεις την πόρτα.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 11, 2018)

Θεγξ, Σάραντ, για την εξήγηση. Απολογούμαι πολύ επίσης για τη λογοκλοπία από το βιβλίο σου που έκανα στην άγνοια. Periergos.gr θα έπρεπε να είχε αναφέρει την πηγή του αποσπάσματος.


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2018)

Λογοκλοπή, όχι λογοκλοπία, άλλωστε λέμε κλοπή theft.
Όλη μέρα γύριζε λαγός μη του φανάρ'= my guess is όλη μέρα γύρiζε_ σαν λαγός_ με το φανάρι he ran around like a hare (=very fast). I am not sure about the lantern part. 
By the way, Theseus, if your aim is to improve your standard modern Greek, then you should not worry too much about understanding every word that is used by 0.001% of the Greek population.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ τις τη βοήθεια, ΣΒΕ, και τη φιλική συμβουλή.:)


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2018)

Πάντως το "λογοκλοπία" ΔΕΝ είναι λάθος. 
Είναι η παλιότερη μορφή της λέξης, ελληνιστική. Το "λογοκλοπή" είναι του 19ου αιώνα.
Στο λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, το βασικό λήμμα είναι "λογοκλοπία".

Ξέρω άνθρωπο όχι μπαμπινιωτιστή, νεοτερον απο μένα, που χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "λογοκλοπία"


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Σάραντ. Ποια είναι η πιο κοινή που τώρα χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως, λογοκλοπή ή λογοκλοπία;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 12, 2018)

Λογοκλοπή, οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 13, 2018)

Θεγξ, Μάρινε.


----------

